# can't compile a 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 kernel without SMP support

## jay

Because my nvidia-kernel drivers don't get along with SMP enabled in the kernel I always used to disable "Symmetric Multiprocessing support" in my gentoo kernels. Today I tried to upgrade from -r5 to -r7, but the latter one breaks where as the r5 compiles fine (with exactly the same settings).

```

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/timer.h:30: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/interrupt.h:45,

                 from ksyms.c:21:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/asm/hardirq.h:37: warning: `synchronize_irq' redefined

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/modules/i386_ksyms.ver:98: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from ksyms.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/kernel_stat.h: In function `kstat_irqs':

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/kernel_stat.h:46: `smp_num_cpus' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/kernel_stat.h:46: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/include/linux/kernel_stat.h:46: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [ksyms.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel'

make[1]: *** [first_rule] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel'

make: *** [_dir_kernel] Error 2

bash-2.05a#

```

if I enable SMP the compining works, but the kernel is pretty useless, because then nvidia will crash in xfree.

Anybody has a workaround?

----------

## meyerm

Try a "make mrproper" before making your kernel. This could help.

----------

## meyerm

BTW: I am using the XFS-Sources compiled with SMP support AND am using the default nvidia drivers. Until now, I did not have a problem.

Just make sure, you put a 

```
Option      "NvAgp" "2"
```

 into your device section in XF86Config.

HTH

	Marcel

----------

## pjp

 *jay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make[2]: *** [ksyms.o] Error 1
> 
> ...

 1) I have an ATi card

2) I'm using a vanilla kernel

3) I tried disabling SMP and received the same error (or at least one very similar to it).  ksyms.o, first_rule, _dir_kernel all look the same.

After 'make mrpropr', I ran the 'make' line as per the install instructions.  I thought the system was hosed, because I was being prompted to answer stuff during the compile process  :Shocked: .  I Ctrl-C'd that, and redid make menuconfig.  After re-selecting & de-selecting (disabling SMP as well), I reran the make/install instructions.  Expecting it to not boot, I restarted.  Amazingly enough, it booted.

----------

